# Cocodrie, LA sight fishing Video from last weekend



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Here is a short video I thought i would share from weekend before last down by our camp in Cocodrie, LA. The fish were everywhere and we had a blast catching them. Enjoy.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Great video. Were you leaving out of Coco marina Sunday morning about 8:30? I think I saw y’all leaving. I was launching a green Whipray as a boat that looked just like yours was pulling out. I remember the 2 stroke 90.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

That could have been me. We stopped by the marina to put a few things in the truck, then headed back out.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great drone shots....nicely done.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Great video!


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Excellent!

I need to get to LA and try that!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Even better when viewed with full screen.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I wish our Jax Redfish were that happy! If I made those movements with the fly rod at 1:10, the fish on the whole flat would be gone!

Sweet video though!


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

True. I’m new to the fly fishing game and never get practice time. I need to do a few trip to concentrate on the how to’s for fly fishing.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Elusive Porpi said:


> True. I’m new to the fly fishing game and never get practice time. I need to do a few trip to concentrate on the how to’s for fly fishing.


Not bashing your technique! Jax has proven to be pretty tough!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Amazing -- thanks! Yeah, I have to agree, those are some pretty carefree redfish, at least compared to east central Florida.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

We fished 11/17 in the same area. Ended up running a pretty good ways east looking for big fish. Where you out the day before? I stopped and watched a skiff a lot like yours pick up a few fish in the amount of time it took me to eat an orange.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> We fished 11/17 in the same area. Ended up running a pretty good ways east looking for big fish. Where you out the day before? I stopped and watched a skiff a lot like yours pick up a few fish in the amount of time it took me to eat an orange.


Yep, i fished 17th and 18th. We ran east a good ways as well. The fish were stacked in that area. the big ones on the outside, and smaller ones on the inside. My camp is just south of Moss bay and i usually fish south of that. this was my first trip running that far north and east. I have been wanting to explore and it payed off. In the mornings, the fish scare super easy, but from 11-2. you can poke them with your rod and they still will not move.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Excellently! I'd move to LA if my wife would go!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Yep, i fished 17th and 18th. We ran east a good ways as well. The fish were stacked in that area. the big ones on the outside, and smaller ones on the inside. My camp is just south of Moss bay and i usually fish south of that. this was my first trip running that far north and east. I have been wanting to explore and it payed off. In the mornings, the fish scare super easy, but from 11-2. you can poke them with your rod and they still will not move.


Is your camp one of the ones in that channel south of Moss bay? I run that channel pretty often. That’s a cool spot to have a camp.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Is your camp one of the ones in that channel south of Moss bay? I run that channel pretty often. That’s a cool spot to have a camp.


Sure is. I’m right behind that row. It’s really nice in the summer to get a jump on everyone for the morning trout bite.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Sure is. I’m right behind that row. It’s really nice in the summer to get a jump on everyone for the morning trout bite.


Is yours the only one on the south side of the cut? New looking dock on the North side, and the remains of a dock on the west? I think I remember admiring that one on the way home Monday.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

That’s probably me. Here is an overhead shot.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow what a super cool camp!


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Elusive Porpi said:


> View attachment 50846
> That’s probably me. Here is an overhead shot.


When we going?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

zthomas said:


> those are some pretty carefree redfish


*lol* I was just thinking the same thing...our Tampa reds spook on the back cast some days...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Elusive Porpi said:


> View attachment 50846
> That’s probably me. Here is an overhead shot.


I'm available for adoption...just sayin'...


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

lsunoe said:


> When we going?


Pretty sure you got an invite........ just saying


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

That's the one! What a cool camp. Man, it would be hard not to be out there all the time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> *lol* I was just thinking the same thing...our Tampa reds spook on the back cast some days...


The ********* would make those Chadbros disappear if they were buzzing around the marsh like they are in Tampa Bay. I was in the Tampa Bay area for five days in late September and could not believe how many jet skis were ripping it up all day out there. No wonder the redfish are scared to death of their own shadow...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Here is an overhead shot.


I've seen that place before. We idled around one afternoon looking at the camps. Those canals are getting shallow!


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> I've seen that place before. We idled around one afternoon looking at the camps. Those canals are getting shallow!


Yes they are! The natural bayou to the west has silted in big time. we can only run that at high tide. Erosion in the area is happening at an alarming rate. The silting in on top of the oysters along with the oyster boats picking up every oyster in sight has made the water stay dirty in the area.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Holy trout set! Probably lucky you didnt snap that rod lol, cool video


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Holy trout set! Probably lucky you didnt snap that rod lol, cool video


AHAHA, Yep, as I've said, I dont get enough fly fishing time. So natural instict is trout hook set! I was even using the rod to move the bait. Its hard for me to break the habits.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Elusive Porpi said:


> AHAHA, Yep, as I've said, I dont get enough fly fishing time. So natural instict is trout hook set! I was even using the rod to move the bait. Its hard for me to break the habits.


We all do it lol that’s why I don’t switch back to my spinning rods, it’s took me long enough to break those habits lol


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Sweet!!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice. What drone were you using?


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Very nice. What drone were you using?


I have e DJI Mavic. It works great. it has a follow me feature it which i can put the controller down and fish while the drone follows me. It also folds up so it takes up limited space.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Elusive Porpi said:


> I have e DJI Mavic. It works great. it has a follow me feature it which i can put the controller down and fish while the drone follows me. It also folds up so it takes up limited space.


I used to have a P4 but just sold it and got a Mavic Pro for that very reason. Plenty of room for the P4 but for travelling the Mavic is the way to go.


----------



## Lurgee (Nov 23, 2018)

That’s such a great area. Wish I could fish it more. Tell us more about that casting platform. I’m intrigued! Custom build?


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Lurgee said:


> Tell us more about that casting platform. I’m intrigued! Custom build?


So for the most part I fish with 3 people, and no one wants to wait there turn. They all wanna fish at the same time. SO this was my solution. A 2 stepped platform. The first step is 17" tall and the second is 30" tall. If there is only 2 people in the boat, you can pick your height. or turn it around and it works great as a step ladder to get to the upper level. I designed it myself. it weights 36 pounds, and was built by Cottonmouth boats in Prarieville, LA. That was its' maiden voyage and it worked well.


----------



## Lurgee (Nov 23, 2018)

EP---very nice. Thanks for the info!


----------

